# Science Fiction.



## Ysgarran (Oct 1, 2002)

A very good friend and co-worker wrote these stories.   They are Science Fiction instead of Fantasy Fiction so hopefully this will not be considered off-topic.



> _Story Description _
> There isn't much of a country left after the Wars. But this is America, right?  There are still highways!  And there are still trucks, and there is still the Wolverine Truck Stop and Motor Lodge.  The Wolverine is a place where truckers can go to get a warm meal, sleep in a real bed, and swap their stories about Life on the Road.  But, as Mick the Innkeeper finds out, the Wolverine is not an especially good place to forget about one's past.  And Mick used to be a Bolo researcher




http://www.storymania.com/cgibin/sm2/smshowtitlebox.cgi?category=novels&page=1&title=JohnnyReb

later,
Ysgarran.


----------

